# Problem with USB Pen Drive



## hostinfo (Nov 19, 2012)

We have multi operating system in our pc, the pendrive can access from windows os, but we cannot access it from FreeBSD. It's not mounting either detecting, help needed to solve this issue.
thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 19, 2012)

How To Ask Questions The Smart Way; Be precise and informative about your problem


----------

